# Spur Saturday to Sunday



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

We left out of Destin around 2:15pm Saturday and headed straight for the spur. We got to the Far East end of the spur in 1800 ft at 4:45pm and then started swordfishing immediately. After 2 hours with no bait in the lights and no bites, we moved about 4-5 miles west alongside the spur and we stopped in about 2000ft. Put the spread out again for 1.5 hours and no dice. Tried moving two other times to 1600ft and 1200ft and didn’t have any bites to show for it. We had one good mark on the depth finder that was checking out our bait, but without any takers. There was also no action in the underwater lights all night, which was a first for me while out there swordfishing. 

We woke up in the morning and did some golden tilefishing. The bite was great and we had above average sized tile on every drop. Got tired of tile fish so we went exploring for some deep water groupers to find some new spots. Found one spot that we caught a couple yellow edge groupers on and then we headed back in to Destin to make it home for dinner.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You know we really, really like pics! Grouper and Tile sounds good to me. Congrats!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

lastcast said:


> You know we really, really like pics! Grouper and Tile sounds good to me. Congrats!


Just uploaded one!


----------

